# Mercè pronunciación



## kalokairi

Hola, amigos:

Si recuerdo bien, el nombre Mercé es catalán y se pronuncia Merché...

¿Es cierto o me falla la memoria?


----------



## Lurrezko

Te falla la memoria. Se escribe *Mercè*, con acento abierto, y se pronuncia de una manera u otra dependiendo de la variedad de catalán. En cualquier caso, esa ce es una ese. Pronúncialo _Mersé_ o _Marsé_ y das el pego.

Un saludo


----------



## Jonno

Merche es el hipocorístico de Mercedes. Supongo que has mezclado las dos formas


----------



## kalokairi

¡Muchas gracias Lurrezko! Ahora que me lo has aclarado, creo que me había hecho un lío con el nombre que no sé cómo se escribe, pero se pronuncia Monche


----------



## kalokairi

Se ve que lo he mezclado todo Jonno.....jajaja ¡
Muchas gracias a ambos!


----------



## ACQM

La forma de pronunciar ese normbre en catalán central (el que yo hablo y el que se habla en Barcelona) es, no sé mucho de fonética, algo así: /məɾsε'/


----------



## kalokairi

Gracias ACQM, o sea, mejor preferir marsé que mersé.


----------



## Agró

Fon.: məɾsέ (or., Maó); meɾsé (occ., val.); məɾsə́ (Mall., Ciutadella)


----------



## Lurrezko

kalokairi said:


> ¡Muchas gracias Lurrezko! Ahora que me lo has aclarado, creo que me había hecho un lío con el nombre que no sé cómo se escribe, pero se pronuncia Monche



Espero que no sea *Montse*, hipocorístico de Montserrat, que se pronuncia _Monse_ (esa *t* apenas suena). Vaya cacao mental llevas, hijo mío. 

Un saludo


----------



## lavecilla

Agró said:


> Fon.: məɾsέ (or., Maó); meɾsé (occ., val.); məɾsə́ (Mall., Ciutadella)




Much. gr., Agr., por la precis.


----------



## Agró

lavecilla said:


> Much. gr., Agr., por la precis.



No hay p. q. darlas.
Agr.


----------



## kalokairi

Lurrezko said:


> Espero que no sea *Montse*, hipocorístico de Montserrat, que se pronuncia _Monse_ (esa *t* apenas suena). Vaya cacao mental llevas, hijo mío.
> 
> Un saludo



¡Jajajaja has dado en el clavo! Ya ves, hace 6 años que no voy a BCN y se me han olvidado ciertas cosas. Espero ir este verano, refrescar mis conocimientos y combatir ese cacao


----------



## germanbz

Mirant el post m'ha vingut al cap una qüestió.
Estant que la pronúncia del nom del qual estem parlant es "mercè" en els dialectes orientals i "mercé" en els occidentals, que jo recorde únicament he vist la seua ortografia amb accent obert. "Mercè".
Hi ha alguna explicació o convenció?  En qualsevol cas, Son igualment correctes des del punt de vista de l'ortografia ambdues formes?


----------



## llorens89

Doncs he buscat al vocabulari de noms de persona que va editar l'AVL (http://www.avl.gva.es/data/collecci...i-de-noms-de-persona/contentDocument/NOMS.pdf) i només recull Mercé, amb accent tancat. Supose que a nivell ortogràfic, deu funcionar com ho fan la resta de paraules que presenten dualitat d'accentuació.


----------



## yemasadegomes

Jo sóc del País Valencià i la meua tia, es diu Mercé, però quan ho pronunciem diguem ' Merse ' i de vegades ' Mersedes '(Això ja depén de la confiança), espere que et haja sigut d'ajuda!


----------



## innovator

Aquí tienes un vídeo de una canción llamada "_Mercè_" del grupo _Strombers _donde verás como se pronuncia en "català estàndard" . Minuto 1:37

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCw3wwqtveM


----------



## kalokairi

¡gracias innovator!


----------

